# Der winterliche Garten



## Eva-Maria (28. Dez. 2010)

Schnee, und davon reichlich, hat es derzeit bei uns.
Der Garten schaut aus wie verzaubert.
Bambus mit.........                                und ohne
    

Selbst eine Gartenhütte schaut ganz malerisch aus, wenn sie so verschneit daherkommt
 

Hangbeet und Langbeet, die verblühten Stauden im Herbst bewußt stehen lassen
     

Die Rhodis zeigen auch klar, daß ihnen diese Kälte nicht gefällt
 

Der alte, knorzige Baum in Nachbar's Garten
 

.. und die unberührte Pferdekoppel hinter'm Garten... könnte auch irgendwo in den Weiten Osteuropas zu finden sein, dann natürlich ohne Zaun


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der winterliche Garten*

Heute hat es regelrecht vorfrühlingshafte Temperaturen, 15°C in der Sonne.
Der Schnee schmilzt, daß man zuschauen kann.
Der Garten kommt langsam wieder zum Vorschein... da wo vor 14 Tagen noch 40 cm Schnee lagen, sieht man wieder Gras
   

Die ersten Wurze in der Feldsteinmauer sonnen sich, scheinen die harte Winterattacke gut überstanden zu haben


----------



## quercus (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der winterliche Garten*

Hier mal ein Eindruck was der Engländer unter Wintergarten versteht.


----------



## Dodi (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der winterliche Garten*

Hallo Stephan,

das sieht ja schon bei Dir mit all den blühenden __ Schneeglöckchen nach Frühling aus!


----------

